# C++ Visual Studio 2005 MessageBox erstellen



## StonedMind (29. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in C++ einzuarbeiten (bin noch voll der Anfänger) und arbeite mit Visual Studio 2005. Ich programmiere grafische Oberflächen (Windows Forms) und würde gern wissen wie ich eine stinknormale MessageBox öffnen kann!

Code:
if(testvariable == testwert)
{
//Hier hätte ich gerne die MessageBox
}

Bin euch für jede Hilfe dankbar!
MfG Andy


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (29. März 2007)

Hier hilft dir immer : http://www.msdn.com


----------



## MCoder (30. März 2007)

```
System::Windows::Forms::MessageBox::Show("Eine Messagebox");
```
Ansonsten muss ich meinen Vorposter zustimmen: Mit einem Blick in .NET-Klassenreferenz wäre das Problem schnell zu lösen gewesen  

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## CSANecromancer (30. März 2007)

Ohne .NET, mit MFC:


```
AfxMessageBox("blafasel");
```


----------

